# Looking for a good bird taxi



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

I dont want it to come back and llok like some stuffed with paper and it was done by hack. Looking for good work for a good price have a couple birds for office.:evil:


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Use one of the 2 taxidermy sponsers of this website !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Aaron Ploss said:


> I dont want it to come back and llok like some stuffed with paper and it was done by hack. Looking for good work for a good price have a couple birds for office.:evil:


aaron your on the fuge, you know who to use... the birdman. pm at ya.


----------

